# White Sux-Twins



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Twins are 2-7 in Chicago, but i doubt playign on the road will be much of a factor in this game.

Blackburn was a great matchup for a SP. Sinkerballer vs HR hitting team..You do the math

The twins have won alot of big games at US Celluar..so this not new to them.

Moreneau, Mauer and Cuddyer have killed Danks in the past.

Hopefully this all equals a win. I posted on FBO but said would not make a prediction there. Here i will. Twins 8 Sox 6 Bullpen makes it close in the end. The Twins steal at least 4 bases on Danks. Moreneau has 2 hits and picks the middle up big time.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, even losing 1-0 last night, that was a great season.

Whoda thought guys like Gomez, Span, Mijares, Harris, Blackburn, Perkins and so many other 20-somethings would step in for headliners who were signed away like Hunter and Santana, or fill in big for injured stars like Cuddyer and Neshek?

Obviously, there was room for improvement, and there was that continuous "almost there" feeling all summer long. They battled and challenged, lost some tough games, won some big ones, and put together an 88-win season when most all of the pundits put them at the bottom of the AL Central with KC (who finished fourth, a game ahead of Detroit and it's $70 million Murderer's-turned-Murmurer's Row).

So for me, as a fan, as disappointing as last night was, the only real sad part about it was waking up today and not being able to hear Dick and Bert on FSN, or Gordo and Dazzle on the radio. Six months is a hell of a long time to wait to see what is certain to be a team strengthened by this long year of ups and downs. With five strong starters in the rotation, Neshek returning, Cuddy healthy, speed and experience on the basepaths and what should be a stable nine men in the field, the Twins could win it all in 2009.

It isn't "there's always next year" it's "JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THEM NEXT YEAR!" Until April - GO TWINS!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

tough loss.Cuddy had to go for it even though it was a short flyball.

Come on Rays.......Hammer those SOX......3 and call for tee times. :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

KEN W said:


> tough loss.Cuddy had to go for it even though it was a short flyball.
> 
> Come on Rays.......Hammer those SOX......3 and call for tee times. :beer:


Totally agree with you. He had to try. When the postseason is one game away and you need to win why take a chance being stranded on third. I was impressed by Blackburn, he pitched well just one pitch was left up and that was the ball game. I think next year they have as good a shot if not better than most at making the post season.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It was a tough loss but before the season it seemed like we would be lucky to be 500. This team is going to be a lot of fun to watch the next few years with all the young guys coming up and playing well. It was another great season to be a Twins fan and the team fought and never gave up which bodes well in the future. Of course now what the heck do you watch till April?? The Vikes have no chance till they can Childress and the T-wolves....well enough said so I guess go Wild.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Pretty sure I heard through the grapevine that they are thinking about trading Delmon Young? I don't know about that one, as frustrating as he has been to watch at times, I think he has a ton of potential. I agree, this team will be fun to watch for the next few years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah pretty dismal to be a Minnesota sports fan.The TWINS did a lot better than expected.Vikes aren't getting it done,Gophs football is headed for the cellar.At least I now get the Big Ten network and can watch Tubby's BB team go for it.Bison already have 2 losses.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

When does the season start up again? :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

April 1st, spring training starts in feb. already looking forward to it.

What does everyone think i going to happen with cuddyer. i highly doubt span, gomez or young are going back to the minors.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Bison already have 2 losses.


Yeah, what's up with that?


----------

